# New Orleans Hornets (43-20) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (45-19)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​
Again, I don't need to say how much the Hornets need this win. It will no doubt be a playoff type atmosphere. The game is already a sellout. Kobe usually plays well and loves to show his a** off in N.O. :laugh: GEAUX HORNETS!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Go Hornets!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight...should be a hell of a game, and potential playoff preview...can't wait!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets not taking care of the ball = recipe for disaster.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

that was a ugly blow Bonzi took to the head....CP3 has that crowd eating out of his hand


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

chandler with a sick *** throwdown to end the 3rd quarter, what a hype machine he can be...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> chandler with a sick *** throwdown to end the 3rd quarter, what a hype machine he can be...


Yep, that was a nice play. I was glad Pargo decided to drop it off to Tyson after CP bounce passed it to him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like the Hornets will pick up a game on LA and the Spurs...But Houston is up 8 on Charlotte with 10 minutes left.

It's amazing how this sort of stat line has become pretty much just another night for CP.It just isn't that big a deal for him and really he could have played a little bit better.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

if that performance didn't turn heads for MVP voters, nothing will....


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^ :laugh:

You could tell he was really worn out at the end though.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah, the most shocking stat of the Rockets streak is beating Paul twice. He is amazing


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> yeah, the most shocking stat of the Rockets streak is beating Paul twice. He is amazing


The Rockets don't have a thing to do with this thread. The Rockets forum is that way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>. Paul probably just sent you guys a really pi**ed off Kobe so you probably can thank him later.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Any word on West's ankle?I hope he's okay for Sunday,but it might be better to just sit him out if he's just going to tweak it every night


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Any word on West's ankle?I hope he's okay for Sunday,but it might be better to just sit him out if he's just going to tweak it every night


Paul and West both said they're ok.

I kind of wanted to see how the Hornets would've matched up with the Lakers with Gasol but unfortunately he went down. Hope he'll be ok. If he had played the Hornets would probably lose this game though. They'll probably kick the Hornets' butts next month. :uhoh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> The Rockets don't have a thing to do with this thread. The Rockets forum is that way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>. Paul probably just sent you guys a really pi**ed off Kobe so you probably can thank him later.


:laugh: what he meant is that we respect you guys. But thanks for giving us an injured Gasol too!

You guys should be proud though, taking out Lakers and Spurs. Suddenly with all the attention Rockets are getting you guys are being slept on.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Someone just told me they heard West is day to day. I certainly hope he's available for Sunday.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> :laugh: *what he meant is that we respect you guys.* But thanks for giving us an injured Gasol too!
> 
> You guys should be proud though, taking out Lakers and Spurs. Suddenly with all the attention Rockets are getting you guys are being slept on.


Oh is that what he meant? :raised_ey I like being slept on. Hornets like being underdogs too. If people talk about you too much it's easy to become overrated. I'd rather be underrated than overrated any day.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Now I'm hearing if West doesn't play on Sunday, Birdman will get minutes.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

It's all out of respect, paul is the MVP & Tmac pulling in a cool 2nd....


----------

